# looking for accommodation in Lanzarote which websites to check



## shrek (20 Apr 2010)

Hi folks,
This year we have planned to go away for xmas. We have previously used 1800 for booking accommodation on line just wondered what other websites do you use to book accommodation for hols and that are reliable. 1800 are great some apartments,hotels for xmas are expensive just wondering is this the norm. Can any of you recommend other websites that are reliable for booking rooms .  
there will be 2 adults & 2 children -  1 week in lanzarote. 
Thanks for your help/suggestions.


----------



## helllohello (20 Apr 2010)

i usually check hotels with booking.com and when i find the hotel i want to stay in, i then start googling it to see who will do the best deal on it.  usually get good deals on www.booking.com www.alpharooms.com and i have got 1 or 2 good deals on the aerlingus website with lastminute.


----------



## suemoo1 (20 Apr 2010)

shrek said:


> Hi folks,
> This year we have planned to go away for xmas. We have previously used 1800 for booking accommodation on line just wondered what other websites do you use to book accommodation for hols and that are reliable. 1800 are great some apartments,hotels for xmas are expensive just wondering is this the norm. Can any of you recommend other websites that are reliable for booking rooms .
> there will be 2 adults & 2 children - 1 week in lanzarote.
> Thanks for your help/suggestions.


 
alpha rooms very good also, but the best thing to do is pick your hotel/apartment and book them direct.. do you have any names of places you'd like to stay in? have you been to lanzarote before?

Usually the canaries are expensive at christmas and their season is year round and a lot of people now go away for christmas


----------



## BOXtheFOX (20 Apr 2010)

www.hotelscomparison.com should price all the well known booking sites for you.


----------



## shrek (20 Apr 2010)

Thanks for your replies. I have been searching some sites but I guess there is so much to chose from its chosing one with the right location.  We have been twice before and have stayed in Rosamar and (smaller complex beside this one)
Rosamar were fine.  Ideally I suppose we want a pool for the children. pool bar i guess is a bonus.  Not sure whether i should go for location in old town or new town. I have looked at lomo blanco, elena &  few more. We dont mind walking to and from complex. I know there the hill to contend with but the excercise will do us good.  Have any of you been this time of year. Whats it like in lanzarote??


----------



## bonza1 (20 Apr 2010)

Check out , or . Both have very good accomodations. Also www.Lanzarotelates.com is a very good site but I think it might be just villas.


----------



## Graham_07 (20 Apr 2010)

shrek said:


> Thanks for your replies. I have been searching some sites but I guess there is so much to chose from its chosing one with the right location.  We have been twice before and have stayed in Rosamar and (smaller complex beside this one)
> Rosamar were fine.  Ideally I suppose we want a pool for the children. pool bar i guess is a bonus.  Not sure whether i should go for location in old town or new town. I have looked at lomo blanco, elena &  few more. We dont mind walking to and from complex. I know there the hill to contend with but the excercise will do us good.  Have any of you been this time of year. Whats it like in lanzarote??



Rosamar, Lomo Blanco both good ( would have preference for Lomo Blanco and it has that pool bar  and is borderline to the old town but within 10 mins to the main beach )  www.lanzarote-tour.com  usually has good deals on Lomo Blanco. 
. Put the name into www.hotelstreet.co.uk and you can map the exact location of the accom. on google maps. It's hard to find poor accom. in PdC to be honest. Most is pretty good. 

Christmas time weather can still be good but days are short. Last Christmas temps ran low 20's daytime. However what can also happen ( and happened several times last December & January) is Arrecife airport can get hit by wind/fog resulting in some flights diverting to Fuerteventura, stay overnight and then fly to Arrecife next day. The best weather is really up to about mid-October after which nights can get chilly but it is still one of the best destinations for that time of year if it's sun you're looking for This thread has a lot of still relevant information. Check the accom. & prices and post back, I'm sure others will have comments/advice too.


----------



## suemoo1 (21 Apr 2010)

shrek said:


> Thanks for your replies. I have been searching some sites but I guess there is so much to chose from its chosing one with the right location. We have been twice before and have stayed in Rosamar and (smaller complex beside this one)
> Rosamar were fine. Ideally I suppose we want a pool for the children. pool bar i guess is a bonus. Not sure whether i should go for location in old town or new town. I have looked at lomo blanco, elena & few more. We dont mind walking to and from complex. I know there the hill to contend with but the excercise will do us good. Have any of you been this time of year. Whats it like in lanzarote??


 
Two lots of my pals got stuck with fog on way over last christmas and had to go to furventura and stay overnight so be aware of that, been to lanza 7 or 8 times now but never at christmas as it can be quite chilly with wind, went to tenerife for xmas and had a ball, but really we prefer lanzarote,  we stay in cincoplaza in new town- really nice - we have 2 girls 15 and 10 and its ideal for them..2e or 2.5oe in taxi or 15 min walk up to old town.. you can book them under nordotel hotels ..


----------

